# Power steering fluid foaming ??



## 67lemans (Oct 30, 2009)

Haven't done this before, so I don't know if it's normal, but....I replaced the power steering pump and pressure and return hoses. O'reily sold me some "power sterring fluid" to go with it. (probably should have just used ATF). When I put it all back together, and added the power steeing fluid it foams up on me. When I start the motor all the oil disapears in the pump, but as soon as I shut it off it overflows a a strawberry milk shake looking mess (the color you'd expect if you mixed ATF type A with a clear PS oil and added a lot of air). It looks like it is mixing with the air that was likely in the hoses. 
What a mess after I took all that time to clean and paint everything!!!!!!!
What so I do next?? Thanks guys.


----------



## allpawl66 (May 9, 2008)

Too much fluid .


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Sounds like you have an air pocket in the pump, hopefully it will bleed itself out. I replaced the steering box on mine and didn't have any problems. I just turned it lock to lock a few times then it stopped chirping and all was good.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

water in the system OR an air leak???? Just guessing.


----------



## 67lemans (Oct 30, 2009)

after sleeping on it I figured maybe there was not enough oil. so I added enough so that i could see it in the pump when it was running and that helped. I think there was air in the box or hoses and it was somehow mixing air into the oil making it foamy looking. But adding more oil maybe allowed it to push the air out when I cranked the wheel back and forth. In any case it's cleaned back up and back on the road. Thanks for the ideas.


----------

